# ecran bleu au démarrage ibook



## dvd (14 Février 2006)

bonjour,

l'année 2006 commence mal pour moi. mon ibook veut rendre l'ame je crois. je l'utilisais la semaine derniere (je consultais le site de macgé  ) lorsque soudain, l'écran s'est figé, et le curseur avec
n'ayant pas d'autres solutions que de l'éteindre, je le fais.. mais il apparait un ecran bleu! pas moyen de l'enlever (en fait, lorsque je le rallume, ya la sucette qui tourne, et un ecran bleu apres: pas moyen d'acceder a mon bureau)

je me suis arraché les cheveux (je n'en ai pas pas bcp): j'ai enlevé airport, la ram de 512 que j'avais rajouté et pas moyen que ca marche...
je l'ai ramené à un magasiin apple center... il est actuellment en réparation. (enfin, en devis..) on m'a dit qu'il y a des chances pourque ce soit la carte mère aie aie....
quelqu'un a t'il deja eu le même problème?


----------



## dvd (16 Février 2006)

j'ai eu le verdict: carte mere grillée. le montant de la réparation approche le prix d'un book neuf.. ca me degoute.. un ordi de 2004.. il ne m'a même pas fait 2 ans.. et moi je fais comment maintenant?? pfff... ###


----------



## alterenaud (17 Février 2006)

Hello, 
J'ai le même problème avec mon Ibook : écran vert et violet. Après contact du service technique apple, il font entrer la panne dans le programme de remplacement des cartes-mère défaillantes. C'est la seconde fois pour un ibook acheté il y a moins de trois ans (mars 2003). Le centre agréé (Antony)prend la bête et me téléphone quatre jour après pour me dire que le changement de carte-mère n'a en rien résolu le problème d'affichage. Il me propose un remplacement de l'ensemble dalle-nappe et connectique pour près de 600 euros HT
Le problème semble plutôt lié à une section de la nappe ou d'un câble. A voir. Pas question de mettre ce prix dans l'affaire. Je vais recontacter Apple pour voir ce qu'ils proposent comme solution. 
Vérifie si ton problème est identique au mien en connectant ton ibook sur un autre écran. Pour moi ça fonctionne par ce biais.
Bref, c'est la galère. Si je veux récupérer l'écran du ibook il va falloir désosser la bête. 
Bon courage à toi.


----------



## eros06 (5 Mars 2006)

salut 

j'ai le meme probleme avec mon ibook g3 900.
La carte mere a ete changée mais le probleme persiste.
Ils me propose le changement de la dalle 900 euros...
Pas question pour moi, c'est du vol. ils me disent que apple ne remplace pas le cable video mais l'ensemble cable plus dalle....En fait, on trouve ce cable www.pbparts.com/shop/n14vc.html pour 119 usd, reste a obtenir l'accord du sav. Sinon j'attaque la fnac pour vice caché, mon ibook  a seulement 2 ans et demi.


----------



## dvd (9 Mars 2006)

en fait chez moi c'est vraiment un probleme de carte mere. car quand je l'allum,e il se bloque et je susi obligé de la rallumer. des que je connecte un support amovible idem.
lorsque j'essaie de lancer quicktime, l'ecran est saccadé (tout l'ecran et non pas seulement quicktime)


----------



## eros06 (11 Mars 2006)

j'ai le meme probleme avec mon ibook G3 900, ecran noir au demarrage oubien gel ordi avec ecran multicoloré à l'horizontale. La serie de l'ordi est bien incluse dans celle d'apple pour un changement de care mere rgatuit. Cela a ete fait par un apple center mais rien ne change à part que le broulliage a lieu 5 minutes apres l'allumage. Mon ordi a 2 ans 1/2.
J'ai appele directement apple qui me le reprend pour un sav en angleterre  . En principe le depannage est gratuit. 
Il sagit veritablement d'un vice caché et la loi est tres favorable au client lésé. Il ne faut donc pas se decourager , les apple center ne sont pas responsable, seul apple l'est et c'est donc lui qu'il faut contacter en priorité.
bon courage à tous.


----------

